
Command and Control film: A worker drops a socket at a Titan II missile complex - KVFinn
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/americanexperience/films/command-and-control/
======
programd
The film is based on the book "Command and Control: Nuclear Weapons, the
Damascus Accident, and the Illusion of Safety" by Eric Schlosser. This should
be required reading for every engineer. Also a ripping good yarn, just aching
for the Hollywood treatment.

A nice companion read is "A Review of Criticality Accidents" a report put out
by Los Alamos National Laboratory [1]. Fairly technical and a fun read. And by
"fun" I mean both scientifically fascinating and seriously disturbing in equal
measures. Who knew that the wrong shape container could kill you just by
standing near it...

1\.
[https://www.orau.org/ptp/Library/accidents/la-13638.pdf](https://www.orau.org/ptp/Library/accidents/la-13638.pdf)

